# Suche Clan!



## happypcuser (5. Juli 2013)

Ich suche irgendein Teamspeak Clan mit dem ich StarCraft 2 zocken kann.
Wird langsam nämlich langweilig alleine.

Ich bin keiner der meint er müsste völlig ausrasten wenn er verliert. Ich bin ruhig so das ich niemanden beim zocken behinder.

würde mich freuen  

- MFG Happy Pc User


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: SUCHE CLAN !!!!!!!*

Du kannst ja mal beim offiziellen PCGH-Clan nachfragen.

Die haben ein eigenes StarCraft II Squad:
PCGHX-Clan - Startseite
PCGHX-Clan - PCGHX-Starcraft 2


----------



## happypcuser (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: SUCHE CLAN !!!!!!!*

*_* cool danke


----------



## Affliction (5. Juli 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal beim offiziellen PCGH-Clan nachfragen.
> 
> Die haben ein eigenes StarCraft II Squad:
> PCGHX-Clan - Startseite
> PCGHX-Clan - PCGHX-Starcraft 2



Gibts den auch für BF3?


----------



## beren2707 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: SUCHE CLAN !!!!!!!*

Hättest du auf den oberen Link geklickt, dann wüsstest du es.


----------



## happypcuser (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: SUCHE CLAN !!!!!!!*



4303 schrieb:


> Gibts den auch für BF3?


 Ya gibt es


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: SUCHE CLAN !!!!!!!*



> Gibts den auch für BF3?


PCGH ist ein Multigaming-Clan. Da wird einiges gezockt!


----------



## SiQ (11. Juli 2013)

Jo einfach bewerben auf pcghxclan.de

Suchen für BF gerade auch wieder trainingsinteressierte Leute im Fun-Bereich.


----------



## RuXeR (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: SUCHE CLAN !!!!!!!*

Für die ganz Faulen haben wir hier ne kleine "Anleitung" geschrieben. Einfach auf den jeweiligen Bereich klicken.


Gruß


----------



## florian3007 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SUCHE CLAN !!!!!!!*

Sucht trotzdem noch jemand eine 2v2 partner? Bisl länger nicht mehr gespielt, sollte aber wieder schnell auf dia niveau sein !


----------



## SiQ (11. Dezember 2013)

Bei 2on2 gibt es Niveau? Dachte 1on1 wäre hier der einzig relevante Modus.


----------



## happypcuser (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SUCHE CLAN !!!!!!!*



SiQ schrieb:


> Bei 2on2 gibt es Niveau? Dachte 1on1 wäre hier der einzig relevante Modus.


 
hahahahaa


----------



## Hoopster (3. März 2014)

Bist du inzwischen fündig geworden was die clansuche angeht??


----------

